# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Oogleden

## koolstofje

Wie heeft ervaring met, ooglid corectie? Is dit zwaar, doet het zeer, hoelang heb je blouwe ogen na de operatie? Wie ow wie  :Cool:

----------

